# Hanne Popow x kovachii



## orchid527 (Mar 6, 2017)

This is Hanne Popow "Jersey" x kovachii, several years out of a flask from Chuck Acker. The flower has a natural spread of 9 cm and has been open for about 4 days. It is pretty flat and looks like it's going to stay this way. I have two more of this cross opening this week. Mike


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 6, 2017)

Thats very nice! It looks like a pink monster HP!


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 6, 2017)

Stunning! Congrats


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful!!! 

Kovachii is such a great species to make nice hybrids with!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2017)

Phrag. Memoria Mariza Rolando. I miss our friend Isaias but ..Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Carkin (Mar 6, 2017)

Sooooo pretty!! Pink velvet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2017)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

That is very pretty!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 6, 2017)

*Nice!!!*

This is an awesome plant to keep in your collection huh. I really like this one too. Although my greenhouse is out of place but I still keep five big plants of this hybrid.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2017)

Gorgeous deep pink color...WOW! I can't wait to see the
other two bloom.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2017)

beautiful colour


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 7, 2017)

Super nice shape and colour!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Earen (Mar 9, 2017)

Fantastic color, plus a very pleasing shape.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2017)

Cutie!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

Really nice Mike. It has that HP pouch.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 10, 2017)

Excellent. Congrats


----------



## eteson (Mar 10, 2017)

it is gorgeous!


----------



## coronacars (Mar 12, 2017)

I really like that one.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2017)

A Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 14, 2017)

Here is a photo of the other two. The first one to bloom is the one on the left. The Hanne Popow "Jersey" is a tetraploid and appears to have a very strong influence on this cross. The kovachii appears to give it a little more size and increases the length of the pouch a bit. I have decide to keep the one on the right as it has slightly better form and more color. Mike


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 14, 2017)

Each one is winner


----------



## Gilda (Mar 14, 2017)

Lovely !


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2017)

Let me know if you sell some off. Thanks.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, I'd be happy with any of them...


----------



## eteson (Mar 15, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 15, 2017)

They are great, Mike! 
I'm sure it really makes it worthwhile all the time and efforts you put into growing these. 

I would love one!


----------



## John M (Mar 15, 2017)

These are really beautiful. The 4n Hanne Popow makes a big difference. This is such a nice cross!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2017)

Ditto, very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wamboozi (Mar 19, 2017)

Quite gorgeous!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

